

Anyone up for a meetup in SV this weekend? - cstejerean

I'm in Silicon Valley for the weekend (currently in Sunnyvale) so I figured it might be a good opportunity to meet some fellow news.YC'ers. Anyone up for some hacking, or maybe just getting a beer?
======
joeguilmette
heh, if you want to drive down to santa cruz my neighbor is having a bday
party and hiring a stripper.

lol

